# We added a new family member!



## Violanna (Nov 29, 2020)

So surprisingly enough this was my husband’s idea and not mine! But we bought a baby guinea pig yesterday. His name is Everest, and he is settling in great! Taking a ton of precautions for safety due to the two hunting breed dogs.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Nov 30, 2020)

Everest is adorable! I've never kept a guinea pig, but a close friend has one. Stanley and I are best buds.

I've heard it's good to have 2. Maybe send your husband back to the store/breeder? ?


----------



## Herman_WA (Nov 30, 2020)

Violanna said:


> So surprisingly enough this was my husband’s idea and not mine! But we bought a baby guinea pig yesterday. His name is Everest, and he is settling in great! Taking a ton of precautions for safety due to the two hunting breed dogs.
> View attachment 311970
> View attachment 311971


What an adorable little pig! We have had 2 guinea pigs and both are a lot of fun! Love the name by the way. Have fun!


----------

